# Schwimmteich selber bauen



## jerutki (29. Jan. 2013)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

nach Wochen/Monaten langem durchlesen des Forums und jeder Menge interessanter Tipps habe ich letztes Jahr angefangen einen Schwimmteich zu bauen.
Der Schwimmbereich hat die Maße 4,2 x 9 Meter (37,8 qm) und eine Tiefe von 1,5 Meter.
Die Gesamtwasserfläche beträgt später ca. 100 qm, davon ca. 30 qm mit starkzerrenden Wasserpflanzen. In diesen Bereich wird das vorgefilter Wasser über Drainigerohre in die ca. 50-60cm starke Schotterschicht reingepumpt ( Ralf Glenk System, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe). Im Schwimmbereich sind zwei BA und im umliegenden Pflanzenbereich kommen noch zwei Skimmer (oft wechselnde Windrichtung).
Die BA und Skimmer werden über 110er Rohre (100KG-Rohre) in meinem selbstgemauerten Vorfilter eingeführt und sind alle mit Schieber versehen.
In Kammer 1 sind 42 Filterbürsten (60cm lang) und ein Schmutzwasserablauf, in Kammer 2  Filtermatten und eine Rohrpumpe 25000l/h.
Dies alles im Schwerkraftsystem.
Ein Überlauf ist auch Vorhanden.
Werde noch eine Skizze anfertigen (draufsicht) damit man es besser versteht, wie alles funktionieren soll. Wird in den nächsten Tagen folgen.
Über die richtigen Pflanzen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, da wir hier sehr strengen Frost haben (letzten Winter -37 Grad). Die Seen haben da alle eine 50cm Eisschicht.
Da die meisten Pflanzen 0-30cm (50cm) gepflanzt werden, habe ich die Befürchtung das mir viel kaputt geht. Wollte die Pflanzen alle in Kies setzen, wie stark muß ich da die Kiesschicht haben?

Würde mich über viele Kommentare sehr freuen und ich weiß das jedes System seine für und wieder hat, habe mich aber nunmal für dieses entschieden.

Nun noch kurz zu mir, mein Name ist Carsten, 44 Jahre, verheiratet, zwei Töchter.
Wir wohnen im schönen Masuren.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten, 

erst mal herzlichen Willkommen bei den Teichinfizierten!

WOW, da hast Du Dir ja ein Hammerteil hingestellt! Respekt!

Zu den Pflanzen kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, da ich gerade selbst meinen ersten Teichwinter durchlebe und der bisher glücklicherweise mild ist. Aber ich werde die hier formulierten Tipps und Anregungen verfolgen, denn schließlich bin ich noch ein Laie in Sachen Teich!

Bin jetzt schon auf die weitere Entwicklung Deiner Oase gespannt. Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Gestaltung! Der Bau selbst ist ohnehin das Schönste am Teich!

Viele Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten!
Ich würde kein Kies nehmen,er hat keine sonderliche Bewandnis für Deinen Teich.Lavagestein und Teicherde währen ein ideales Substrat.Die Teicherde für den Sumpfbereich und Lavagestein für die etwas tieferen Schichten.Die Teicherde ist ein Puffer für die Wasserwerte und Lavagestein ist wegen seiner großen Poren ein ideales Gestein für Bakterien.In Kies sammelt sich nur Dreck,um so kleiner die Körnung um so mehr Dreck.
Wenn Du zwischen den Lavagestein noch ein paar Luftheber oder Sprudelsteine versteckst,
aktivierst Du die Backies genauso wie in einer __ Hel-x Tonne.Falls Du Lavagegestein benutzen möchtest,dann lege entweder eine Schicht Fließ oder verwende die Folienreste um den Druck des Lavagesteins etwas ab zu fangen,es ist leicht scharfkantig,aber nur ganz leicht.
Zu der Bepflanzung:KEINE großen Schilfpflanzen,Segge oder ähnliches nehmen.An sonsten geht alles was Dein Herz begehrt.

LG Ron!


----------



## jerutki (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hier noch schnell meine Skizze, ich hoffe man kann es gut erkennen und verstehen.
Danke schon für die Antworten und Tipps.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## günter-w (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten herzlich willkommen im Forum. 
Die Teichpflanzen sind sehr robust was Frost angeht. Ich habe Carex getestet bei 5cm Wasserstand ohne Erde in einem Blumentopfuntersetzer der war 3 Wochen durchgefroren und im Frühjahr hat die Pflanze wieder ausgetrieben. Auf deiner Skizze hast du die Leitung nach der Pumpe wie eine Schnecke ausgebildet warum machst du das nicht wie eine Stern in der Mitte als Schacht ausgebildet dann kannst du im Notfall bei Verschlammung aussaugen.Deine Pumpenleistung scheint mir doch um einiges zu hoch 10000 l sollten für deine Teichgröße reichen. Einen hohen Wasserfall willst du ja nicht betreiben.Ich vermute deine Rohrpumpe braucht für die Menge doch einiges an Strom.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo carsten und herzlich willkommen  .
Wenn ich die bilder sehe,werd ich ganz grün vor neid. Ein riesengrundstück und eine mordsanlage. Was ich nicht empfehlen würde ist teicherde,egal wo im 'teich'. Lieber ein sand-/lehmgemisch nehmen,das verursacht kein grünes wasser und bietet den pflanzen ausreichend nährstoffe. An pflanzen kannst du alles mögliche nehmen wie __ binsen,__ kalmus,__ schwertlilien,__ bachbunge,__ igelkolben und viele blühende sorten. Alles geeignet. Viele warnen vor __ rohrkolben,ich hab keine schlechten erfahrungen damit gemacht. Aber das mußt du selbst  entscheiden. Ich bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.   Mandy


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hi Carsten,
:Willkommen2

das schaut ja schon fast fertig aus und vorher sehr gut durchdacht. 

Den Hinweis von Günter, mit der möglichen Absaugung von Schlamm, finde ich auch sehr wichtig.
Im Laufe der Jahre sammelt sich einiges an Biomasse an und es ist ein Vorteil diese dann über einen Sammelschacht einfach rauszuholen. 
Die Drainigerohre Sternförmig zu betreiben ist strömungstechnisch auch günstiger.

Liebe Grüße nach Polen
Jörg


----------



## Sponsor (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Ich hoffe das Du und deinen Kindern nie etwas passiert, deine Pumpenkammer ist zu nah am Teich, Du mußt wenn Du nicht allein darin schwimmen möchtest die Pumpe 2 m vom Wasser entfernt aufstellen, das ist VDE Vorschrift. Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter, aber wenn etwas passiert ist, wird das zum Ende deiner Teichkarriere führen, hätte Glenk Dir sagen müssen, jetzt steht das schöne Bauwerk schon.

Bautechnische Ausführung Wahnsinn, super. 

Lava würde ich nicht nehmen, da diese in der Regel viele Phosphate enthällt, bei Kies darauf achten das dieser sehr Nährstoffarm ist. 

Sternförmig besser, da eine bessere Wasserverteilung zu erwarten ist.

Pumpenleistung hast Du sehr üppig ausgelegt.

Warum Bürsten und Schwämme als Vorfiltration, die mußt Du alle paar Wochen mit der Hand aufwendig sauber machen, einfacher wäre beispielsweise ein AFM Druckfilter nach der Pumpe, diese halten genauso gut die Schwebstoffe raus und die muß man nur mittels 6-Wegehahn alle 2 Wochen rückspülen.
Der Effekt wäre der gleiche wie bei Dir nur leichter beim bedienen und warten.

Ansonsten wie schon gesagt klasse.


----------



## axel (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten

:willkommen

Da hast Du ja eine prima Teichanlage im Bau 
Einige wertvolle Tips hast Du ja schon bekommen 
Die Pumpenleistung würd ich auch reduzieren wie günther es Dir empfohlen hat.
Ich würd auch nicht die ganzen 10.000 Liter die aus dem Filter kommen in das Drainagerohr
Deines Pflanzenfilters schicken , sondern über einen Bypass nur ein Teil des Wassers .
Das Wasser durch den Pflanzenfilter muß ja nicht so stark strömen. 
Du kannst es ja erst mal ohne Bypass probieren.
Ich hab auch ein Drainagerohr unter dem groben Kies . Hab das Drainagerohr mit Fließ umwickelt damit die Wasserpflanzen nicht gar so schnell ihre Wurzeln in das Drainagerohr schicken können und es zusetzen. 
Einen Reinigungsschacht für den Pflanzenfilter hab ich leider nicht kann ich Dir aber sehr empfehlen. Ich hab ganz schön zu tun den Schlamm aus dem Pflanzenfilter zu saugen der sich mit der Zeit bildet.
Ich empfehle Dir groben Kies .Der Kies hat ja nur die Funktion die Wurzel zu halten und eine Durchstömung des Wurzelbereiches der Wasserpflanzen zu gewährleisten. 
10 - 15 cm Kiesschicht  über den Drainagerohr reichen bei mir aus. Man sollte bedenken das man auch mal das Drainagerohr herausnehmen muß um das Fließ zu erneuern oder das Rohr von Wurzeln zu befreien.
Da wär bei einer dicke Kiesschicht viel Material bei Seite zu schaufeln. 
Die Pflanzenwurzeln kommen dann ohne Substrat in den Kies. Die Wurzeln der Wasserpflanzen hohlen sich ja die Nährstoffe direkt aus dem Wasser.
Sumpfschwertlilien sind Starkzehrer, die kann ich Dir empfehlen.
Ich hab auch Zungenhahnenfuß Sumpfblutauge und vieles mehr im Pflanzenfilter.
Bis jetzt sind bei  mir noch keine Pflanzen erfrohren obwohl der Pflanzenfilter komplett durchfriert. Die Pumpe läuft bei mir im Winter nicht weil die Pflanzen ja auch Winterruhe haben. 
Ich hab auch Segge und Rohrkolben im Pflanzenfilter bis jetzt gabs noch keine Probleme.
Nun bin ich schon gespannt auf Deine weiteren Berichte. 
Ups noch was vergessen.  Laß durch einen Elektriker Deine Pumpe durch eine Fi Sicherung absicheren . 
Zum Schwimmen kannst Du ja auch den Stecker der Pumpe ziehen um kein Risiko einzugehen.  

lg
axel


----------



## axel (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten

Du kannst aber noch einen Pumpenschacht mindestens 2 Meter vom Teich entfernt bauen .
Dort stellst Du die Pumpe dann trocken auf auf der Höhe Deiner Bodenabläufe auf.
Ich hab von einen lieben Teichfreund hier den Tip bekommen das man die EcoMax 
Pumpe  auch trocken aufstellen kann.
Hier mal ein Beispiel :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ecomax-O-100...R-/170908619423?pt=Pumpen&hash=item27caf2929f

Die Pumpen sind sparsam im Stromverbrauch 

Ich hab von der Sorte eine 16000 l Pumpe auch trocken in meinem Pumpenschacht aufgestellt . Ich brauch die Leistung zum Betrieb meines Wasserfalles.

Es ist zwar nochmal Arbeit , aber Du hälst die VDE Vorschrift ein und sparst Strom.
Zusammen mit der Fi Sicherung kannst Du die Pumpe dann beim Schwimmen auch laufen lassen.
Nur mal so als Anregung .

lg
axel


----------



## jerutki (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich Danke allen für Eure Begrüßung und den zahlreichen Hinweisen und Tipps.

Den Vorschlag mit dem Sammelschacht (Sternförmig) werde ich auf jeden Fall umsetzen, das scheint mir doch auch die beste und sinnvollste Lösung zu sein (Schlammabsaugung).

Die Hinweise mit der VDE-Vorschrift wußte ich schon. Meine Überlegung war diese, das die Pumpe am Tag komplett vom Stromnetz getrennt ist und nur Nachts in einem bestimmten intervall geschaltet wird.

Die Rohrpumpe soll also nur Nachts in Betrieb sein, deswegen auch die etwas höhere Leistung.
Die Rohrpumpe hat 175 Watt, wie schon geschrieben bei 25000 l/h.
Im Forum habe ich gelesen das durch jeden Winkel die Pumpleistung sich verringert, was auch auch logisch ist.
Was ich nicht herrausgefunden habe ist, wenn das Wasser durch das Drainagerohr in den Kies gedrückt wird, wie sich da die Leistung verringert und wieviel Meter Drainagerohr braucht man, das in einer Stunde 20000 Liter austreten können?

Überrascht hat mich der Hinweis, das ich nur eine ca. 15cm starke Kiesschicht benötige, dachte ich brauch ca. 50cm oder mehr (überm Drainagerohr).
Dann brauche ich auch nicht soviel Kies verarbeiten, den da kommt schon eine ganze Menge zusammen.

Auch habe ich mich sehr über die Pflanzenhinweise gefreut, wovon ich immer noch jede Menge benötige.
Pflanzenabstand usw. Wieviele Pflanzen pro qm? 5-7 ?

Danke nochmal an alle für die Hinweise und ich hoffe noch einige zubekommen.

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## axel (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten 

Möchtest Du den auch Fische in Deinem Teich haben ?
Wenn ja , dient Dein Filter mit den Filtermatten und Bürsten als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien die Nitrid in Nitrat umwandeln. 
Dann sollte Dein Filter aber ständig vom Wasser durchströmt werden damit die Bakterien nicht absterben . 
Und Deine Wasserpflanzen machen ja die Photosynthese am Tage wenn die Sonne scheint.
Ob das  dann ausreicht den Pflanzenfilter nur Nachts durchströmen zu lassen wenn die Pflanzen (ruhen)  
Und dann noch mit so einer enormen durchfließenden Wassermenge . 
Ich glaub nicht das Du die Wassermenge durch die Drainagerohre gedrückt bekommst.
Aber wie gesagt , Versuch macht klug .
 Ansonsten kannste ja immer noch einen Bypass einbauen.


lg
axel


----------



## jerutki (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Axel,

nein, Fische sind nicht eingeplant.
Den Vorfilter habe ich eingeplant, damit ich nicht alles durch die Drainagerohre drücke und die noch viel schneller verschmutzen.
Den Vorschlag mit dem Bypass werde ich auf jeden Fall auch mit einbauen, das ist eine sehr gute Idee und ist ja auch sehr schnell realisierbar ( ein Abzweig, Schieber, kurzes Rohr mehr brauch man ja nicht und man ist auf der sicheren Seite).

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten,
den Vorfilter halte ich für sehr wichtig und würde ihn noch weiter optimieren.
Bei mir wird sicher >50% der Nährstoffe schon dort aus dem Kreislauf geholt.
Diese müssen dann gar nicht von Pflanzen in Biomasse umgewandelt werden.


----------



## Sponsor (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

In einem Schwimmteich, ohne Fische, fallen soviel Nährstoffe bzw. Schwebstoffe gar nicht an, oft reichen diese nicht aus um ein optimales Pflanzenwachstum zu erreichen. Ein Vorfiltration ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, nur wenn diese zu optimal ist, müssen Nährstoffe auf anderem Weg zugeführt werden.

Die Pumpe nur nachts laufen zu lassen ist ungünstig, da die Mikroorganismen stark Sauerstoffzehrend sind, es kann somit zu einem Sauerstoffmangel kommen wenn die Pumpe länger als 30 Minuten aus ist.


----------



## jolantha (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hi,
ich mach Dir keine Vorschläge, ich finde das alles einfach nur toll !!

*Will ich auch haben . *


----------



## jerutki (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Damit mein Thema nicht einschläft, werde ich einige Bilder von meiner Baustelle reinstellen.
Wie ja der Titel schon sagt, "Schwimmteich selber bauen", werdet Ihr auf den Fotos niemanden bzw. nur mich sehen, da ich wirklich alles selbst gemacht habe. 
Nur beim Aushub und später beifüllen, hat mir einer mit dem Bagger geholfen.

Auf Bild 2 meine Betonrutsche, hat ganz gut funktioniert,man braucht zwei - drei Betonmischungen, bis unten die Schubkarre wieder voll ist.

Auf Bild 3 ist meine Rutsche für die Schallungsstein, alle 6 Steine mußte man wieder hochgehen und nachlegen

Bald gehts weiter mit den Fotos

LG 
Carsten


----------



## ruppi (5. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

TOP - so wird´s gemacht


----------



## jerutki (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

wollte mich wiedermal melden und einige Bilder reinstellen.

Es dürfen weiterhin viele Tipps zu allen Bereich kommen, insbesondere auch zur Bepflannzung.

Übrigens auch zum Thema Teichfolie schweißen, denn das habe ich auch alleine vor, es sei denn,es kennt einer einen Profi der gerne mal einen kostenlosen Urlaub (im Mai) im schönen Masuren machen möchte.

Schöne Grüße aus Masuren

Carsten


----------



## jerutki (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

so nun ist Fasching rum und Ihr könnt wieder Tipps und Anregungen zu den verschiedensten Themen geben, z.B. Bepflanzung, schweißen von Teichfolie usw. , es würde mich sehr freuen.

Anbei noch zwei Fotos.

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## Zacky (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hi Carsten.

Das sieht richtig genial aus. 

Zu deinen Fragen: Pflanzen ganz viel  und Folie würde ich durch Fachfirma schweißen lassen --> dann gibt's auch Garantie von denen


----------



## jerutki (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

habe nun meine Pflanzenauswahl getroffen und reichlich Pflanzen, wie empfohlen, eingeplant.

40 x __ Kalmus,
30 x __ Hechtkraut,
20 x __ Igelkolben,
20 x __ Blutauge,
20 x __ Iris,
30 x Morgensternsegge,
30 x Wasserschwaden,
30 x __ Fieberklee,
30 x __ Bachbunge,
30 x schmallbl. __ Rohrkolben,
30 x Zwergblutweiderich,
40 x __ Zwergbinse,
20 x Flatterbinse,
20 x Dotterblume,
10 x __ Blutweiderich,
20 x roter Sumpfspaltgriffel,
30 x Tannenwedel,
30 x Zungenhahnenfuss,
1kg __ Wasserpest

drei Seerosen sollen eventuell auch noch rein.


Um die Drainagerohre, die im Kies liegen, gegen eine Durchwurzelung zu schützen, wollte ich sie mit einem Drainageschlauch (Filterstrumpf) versehen.
Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung mit gemacht?

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag

Carsten


----------



## Tabor12 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo ! Ich kann dir auch keine Ratschläge geben, man wird ganz wirr - alleine auf deiner ersten Seite wird jeder Ratschlag widersprochen - sehr schwierig - ich glaube du wirst deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen müssen, da ja jeder Teich anders läuft. Wir haben letztes Jahr unseren gebaut und heuer gehts weiter... wir haben auch noch viele Fragen, bin dann schon neuierig. Wunderschön hast du deinen Teich angelegt, viel Freude weiterhin ! Hoffentlich ist der Sommer bei euch lang genug damit die Pflanzen eine lange Vegetationszeit haben.

LG Irene


----------



## willi1954 (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Tolle Anlage, die du dir da baust. Aber eine Frage hab ich mal, Zitat:


> Die *Rohrpumpe* soll also nur Nachts in Betrieb sein, deswegen auch die etwas höhere Leistung.
> Die Rohrpumpe hat 175 Watt, wie schon geschrieben bei 25000 l/h.
> Im Forum habe ich gelesen das durch jeden Winkel die Pumpleistung sich verringert, was auch auch logisch ist.
> Was ich nicht herrausgefunden habe ist, wenn *das Wasser durch das Drainagerohr in den Kies gedrückt wird*, wie sich da die Leistung verringert und wieviel Meter Drainagerohr braucht man, das in einer Stunde 20000 Liter austreten können?



Du schreibst, das du eine Rohrpumpe mit 175 Watt benutzen willst, um Wasser in das Drainsystem zu drücken.
Ich glaube nicht, das das funktioniert. Rohrpumpen sind eigentlich für eine grosse Durchflussmenge konstruiert, haben aber eine sehr geringe Förderhöhe(Druck).Sie hier, Linnpumpen sind da schon eine gute Referenz.
Bei Glenk sieht man, das er andere Pumpen verbaut, denke mal das sind Messner Pumpen oder ähnlich.  Vielleicht solltest du das nochmal überdenken.

LG Willi


----------



## jerutki (17. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

@Irene -  Du hast vollkommen recht mit Deinem Beitrag, das jeder für sich eigene Erfahrungen machen muß und das viele verschiedene Meinungen beigetragen werden.
Man sieht daraus, das es viele Versionen gibt um einen schönen und funktionierenden Schwimmteichen entstehen zu lassen.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, werde ich mit dem Drainagesystem im Kies mein Glück probieren.
Auch ich hoffe, das die Pflanzen genug Zeit haben werden, um jedes Jahr schön zu wachsen.

@Willi -  Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, wieviel Liter die Rohrpumpe durch die Drainagerohr drückt und das Ergebnis hier mitteilen.
Auch bei diesem Thema gibt es ja viele unterschiedliche Meinungen.
Zum einem stimmt es, das 25000l/h zuviel ist für die Durchströmung des Pflanzenfilters, deswegen die Variante mit dem Bypass und einerseits die Befürchtung, das die Rohrpumpe nicht genug Druck hat für die Durchströmung des Kies im Pflanzenfilter.
Falls die Durchströmung zu stark ist und ich auch noch den Bypass öffnen muß (oder auch nicht) habe ich bei den beiden BA und den beiden Skimmer (alle einzeln mit Zugschieber) aber auch ordentlich Sog.

Aber wie schon geschrieben, muß ich es probieren, wie es sich auswirkt.

Danke für Eure Teilnahme an meinem Thread und Euren Hinweisen.

Viele Grüße aus Masuren

Carsten


----------



## jerutki (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

da bei meinem Bauvorhaben die meisten bedenken an der hohen Leistung meiner Rohrpumpe aufgekommen sind (zu recht, da 25000l/h zu viel ist für die Durchströmung des Pflanzenfilters), werde ich zusätzlich eine Teichpumpe mit 10000l/h einsetzen.

Die Rohrpumpe werde ich in Betrieb nehmen, wenn ich richtig Sog für die Skimmer benötige und für die BA bei Verschmutzungen am Boden des Schwimmbereichs. Dabei werde ich den Bypass öffnen um nicht die gesamte Leistung in den Pflanzenfilter zu drücken.

Bei normalem Betrieb werde ich die Teichpumpe einsetzen und nur die BA öffnen.
Wahrscheinlich im Intervall von 15min an/aus. Somit ist auch die ständige Sauerstoffversorgung der Mikroorganismen gewährleistet, auf die ja auch hingewiesen worden ist. Danke für die Hinweise.

Anbei eine Skizze:  A = Rohrpumpe    25000l/h ,  175 Watt
                                 B = Teichpumpe   10000l/h ,    85 Watt

Wünsche einen schönen Sonntag und freue mich über weitere Hinweise.

Grüße aus Masuren

Carsten


----------



## Kümmel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Ich finde es super, dass du einen Schwimmteich baust !
Das ist auch noch so ein kleiner Traum von mir...
Deine Pflanzenauswahl hört sich super an, ich freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder.


----------



## Digicat (5. März 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Servus Carsten

Herzlich Willkommen 

Deine Teichgestaltung gefällt mir sehr und zeugt von guten Studium der Beiträge hier und aus eventuellen Büchern.

Repositionspflanzen sind für Schwimmteich die 1.Wahl ...
obwohl deine Auswahl schon mal nicht schlecht ist 
Klick Dich mal durch meinen oben genannten Link ...

Zur Filteranlage würde ich meinen das schon fast alles gesagt wurde, nur die erste Stufe, die Vorabscheidung würde ich mir so nicht antun. Viel zuviel Aufwand bei der Reinigung, wie ja auch schon genannt wurde. Ich weiß ja nicht wie die finanziellen Mittel vorhanden sind, aber ich könnte mir gut eine automatische Abscheidung der Grobstoffe durch einen Trommelfilter oder einen Vliesfilter vorstellen.

Durch deine gute Planung, habs jetzt nicht ausgerechnet, sind sicher die Hälfte bzw. ~2/3 des Teiches durch Pflanzzonen bedeckt und machen eigentlich einen Pflanzfilter obsolet.
Vorallem wenn man auch noch die Pumpenproblematik durch den Drainageschlauch bedenkt.
Von der Reinigung alle paar Jahre garnet zu sprechen.
Ich würde in dem Teil ganz normale Teichpflanzen setzen, so wie überall und nach deinem Geschmack.

Dies ermöglicht auch den Rücklauf vom Filter an einer Stelle zu positionieren, wo unter Mithilfe des Windes auch eine Strömung zu den Skimmern zustande kommt. Vielleicht auch wechselseitig, im Zusammenhang mit den wechselnden Skimmern. Wäre auf alle Fälle dem Austrag von Oberflächenschmutz (Laub/Pollen usw.) zuträglich.
Als Pumpe würde sicher dann auch eine mit 10.000 Liter/Stunde ausreichen, die aber dann aus meiner Erfahrung auch 24/7 laufen sollte. Natürlich sollte sie den Vorschiften nach aufgestellt werden.

Zum Kies ...
Ich hatte 16/32er im Pflanzenbereich und die Pflanzen sind sehr gut gewachsen. Allerdings hatte ich um die Pflanzen einen Ring von Algen, der sich schlecht entfernen ließ. Geschuldet war dies dem nicht entfernen des Erdballen. Also den Pflanzen die Pflanzerde berauben und Wurzelnackt einsetzen. Leider hat sich aber auch im Kies das eine oder andere Laub/Ästchen/Kacke (Vögel) verhackt und gammelte dahin, was auch wieder Algen verursachte.
Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich

für "Zehrende Pflanzen" (Repo-Pflanzen) ein mageres Substrat ... Lehm/Sand-Gemisch bzw. leichter zu beschaffen, dafür wahrscheinlich teurer .. Spielkastensand verwenden
für "Blühende Pflanzen" ein fettes Gemisch ... Mutterboden aus 50-60cm Tiefe mit einer gut 5cm hohen Kies (1-5mm) Abdeckung verwenden
Blühende Pflanzen stehen meist sowieso -5 bis -10 und da paßt die Kiesabdeckung gut mit dem Wasseroberflächenabschluß ... keine Algenbildung :beten


Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen ...


----------



## jerutki (6. März 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke für Deine Hinweise.
Meine Planung beruht sich auf monatelanges durchlesen dieses Forums.
Dabei stellte ich fest, das es viele Möglichkeiten gibt einen funktionierenden Schwimmteich zu bauen. Letztendlich hat mich das System mit der Vorfilterung und anschliessender Einspeisung über Drainagerohr in den Kies sehr gut gefallen.
Wenn ich Deinen Vorschlag richtig verstanden habe, würdest Du das Wasser nach der Vorfilterung an einer geeigneten Stelle einfach wieder in den Teich strömen lassen.
Praktisch das Drainagerohrende aus dem Substrat rausschauen lassen!?
Würde da nicht zuviel Strömung entstehen und die Wasserpflanzen im ersten nahen Bereich wegspülen?
Der Trommelfilter ist mir wirklich zu teuer und die Filterbürsten habe ich schon gekauft.
Natürlich ist das mit mehr Aufwand verbunden, aber damit kann ich leben.

Zum Pflanzensubstrat, so hatte ich es vor, wie bei Dir. 16/32 Kies und Wurzelnackt einsetzen. 
Bei sehr vielen funktioniert es auch sehr gut, aber einige schreiben auch das die Pflanzen langsamer wachsen.
Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt, die Pflanzen in natürlichen Sand aus zwei Meter tiefe zu setzen, so wie es bei den natürlichen Seen in Masuren ist. Von dem Sand habe ich auch genügend da, und wie Du schreibst, im Uferbereich mit Kies bedecken. 
Wäre das eine gute Idee? Oder den ganzen Bereich leicht mit Kies bedecken?

Die Seiten mit den Repositionspflanzen ist sehr gut und ich habe sie auch schon abgespeichert.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hinweise

und  bitte noch weitere.


Viele Grüße aus Masuren

Carsten


----------



## PeterBoden (7. März 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten,

schön das so viel gelesen hast, das lohnt sich.

Zum Substrat, klicke mal auf den Link *Basiswissen* in Helmuts Impressum.

Dort der Beitrag "Wichtig Teichsubstrat".


----------



## jerutki (8. März 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Peter,

Danke für Deinen Hinweis.

Den Beitrag hatte ich schon gelesen.

Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder an, worauf zu sehen ist, wie der Sandboden in Masuren ist.
Er ist aus 1-2 Meter Tiefe und so ist auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit in den natürlichen Seen.

Er dürfte doch als Pflanzensubstrat auch geeignet sein, immerhin ist daraus eine ganze Seenlandschaft entstanden.
Ich möchte ja auch, das meine Pflanzen gut und schnell annwachsen, deswegen bin ich schon am überlegen ob ich doch Sand nehme.
Manchmal weiß ich selbst nicht mehr was ich nehmen soll.
Viele haben nur Kies und es funktioniert, andere nehmen Sand usw.

So, nun aber die Bilder, hoffe das es gut zu erkennen ist.
Es ist von ganz fein bis kleine Steinchen alles drin.

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Servus Carsten

Ich denke das dieser Sand hervorragend geeignet ist.
Vorallem können sich daran keine Fadenalgen befestigen, wie sie es bei mir auf dem 16/32er gemacht haben.
Bei dem Sand hast höchstens Algenwölkchen die du sehr leicht entfernen kannst.

Also ich würde diesen Sand uneingeschränkt verwenden


----------



## jerutki (8. März 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke für Deine schnelle und für mich positive Antwort.

Werde wohl mein Konzept neu planen und zwar mit diesem Sand.
Habe noch einige Tonnen davon zur Verfügung.
Den Übergang zur Wasserfläche aber mit Kies beibehalten, wie Du es ja auch vorgeschlagen hast.

Habe im Internet noch eine interesante Seite gefunden.

http://www.soll-galabau.de/aktuelle...it-wasserpflanzen-nicht-mehr-schwaecheln.html

http://www.re-natur.de/schwimmteiche/aufbau-video.html

Möchte keine Werbung dafür machen und habe auch nichts mit der Firma zutun, ist einfach nur für diejenigen die gerne Informationen sammeln wie ich.
Man könnte noch einige andere einstellen, aber das würde zuviel werden.
Finde aber, es passt gerade zum Thema.

Schöne Grüße aus Masuren

Carsten


----------



## jerutki (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

nun ist es auch bei meinem Schwimmteichbau wieder weitergegangen.
Letzten Freitag haben wir (meine liebe Frau und ich) das erste Vlies verlegt und anschließend die Olivfarbene PVC-Folie  im Schwimmbereich eingebracht.
Die Bodenfläche und die zwei langen Seitenflächen sind in einem Stück und die kurzen Seitenwände wurden dann von mir angeschweißt.
Hatte vorher an einem kleinen Rest geübt und einige Probeschweißnähte vorgenommen.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, das man die Folie vorher im hinteren Überlappungsbereich (4-8cm) doch erst anheften sollte. Die Gründe sind, das man die Folie schön gerade anheftet und später beim eigentlichen Schweißen (0-4cm Überlappungsbereich) die Wärme nicht entweicht und die Naht schön gerade verläuft. Wenn man nicht anheftet und die Hitze sich weiter nach hinten zieht verformt sich die Folie und man bekommt Falten in die Schweißnaht.
Für meine Heißluftpistole, wo man die Temperatur bis auf 650 Grad einstellen kann (Digitalanzeige), habe ich mir eine Düse von 4cm breite  aus einem alten Staubsaugerrohr gebaut.
Das Vlies habe ich mit 300 Grad zusammengeheftet und die PVC-Folie mit 430 Grad.
Wobei zu beachten ist, das wir 27 Grad im Schatten hatten und die Folie in der Sonne schon ziemlich warm wurde.
Nachdem der Schwimmbereich verschweißt war, habe ich die umliegende Fläche mit fünf verschiedengroße Folienstücke vervollständigt.
Anschließend im Pflanzenbereich nochmals Vlies verlegt.
Nun noch einige Fotos und weitere Berichte folgen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## jerutki (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

heute einen kurzen Bericht über die Fertigstellung der Verrohrung mit Zugschieber.
Auf dem letzten Foto ist die Verrohrung zu sehen die in die erste Filterkammer führt.
Links und rechts sind die beiden BA-Eingänge und in der Mitte ist der Eingang der beiden Rohrskimmer.
Da ich manchmal im Forum lese das sich einige nicht richtig vorstellen können wie es zusammengebaut wird, einige Fotos zur Verständnis.
Kleber mit Pinsel, PVC-Reiniger, Zugschieber und Muffe vor dem verkleben.
Die PVC-Rohre vorher mit dem Reiniger sauber machen und anschließend den Kleber gleichmäßig auftragen. Das Rohr dann zügig in den Zugschieber reinschieben, man soll dabei das Rohr nicht reindrehen.
Man kann sie natürlich auch anders installieren, dies ist nur eine Variante, die von mir genutzt wird.
Für alle, die schon einen Teich gebaut haben, wird es wahrscheinlich nicht so interessant sein.

Grüße Carsten


----------



## jerutki (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

leider konnte ich das letzte Foto nicht drehen, da es Hochkant fotografiert wurde.
Hoffe es stört nicht zu sehr.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten.

Ich finde deine Doku immer wieder nett anzuschauen. Das wird sicherlich ein schönes Bade-Idyll. 

Hätte ich nur so viel Platz, ich würde alles nochmal bauen...überall gibt es viele schöne Ideen, die man gerne bei sich umsetzen würde...:?


----------



## Superdad (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

@Zacky

Du hast Platz!


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Ich habe etwas gefunden, was ich an Deiner Stelle noch ändern würde, bevor das Wasser diese Höhe erreicht.
Und zwar, für jedes Rohr einen Wartungsschacht.
Sprich zw. Teich und Zugschieber ein T-Stück verbauen und dann dort mit einem Rohr hochgehen.
Wenn mal ein Rohr verstopft kannste da mit einem Reinigungsgerät (Spirale, Fräse o.ä.) rein gehen und die Verstopfung beseitigen.

Ich habs vergessen ... und ärgere mich deswegen schon seit Wochen :evil

Ansonsten sieht das gut und durchdacht aus 


Mandy


----------



## jerutki (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

@Zacky, schön das es Dir gefällt, dachte schon es liest  und schreibt keiner was.

Zur Zeit bin ich in der Garage und baue die Holzumrandung, Bilder folgen demnächst.


@Moonlight,    Hallo Mandy, Danke für diesen Hinweis, das ist wirklich eine sehr gute Idee.
Leider habe ich schon 1,2m Wasserstand. Man könnte es aber unter Umständen noch hinbekommen. Ein Tauchgang, die Abdeckungen der BA abmachen und die beiden BA gut Wasserdicht abdecken. Spätestens wenn´s mal verstopft ist.

Die beiden Filterkammer habe ich übrigens auch schon dreimal mit flüssiger Teichfolie gestrichen. 

Grüße Carsten


----------



## jerutki (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

bis auf den Holzsteg und die Brücke sind wir so gut wie fertig.
Aber heute wollte ich Euch zeigen wie meine Schwimmbereichumrandung noch im trockenen Zustand aussieht.
Habe sie als U-Form gebaut, wo ich seitlich das Pflanzensubstrat (Sand) mit einbringen kann, damit die Holzumrandung nicht aufschwimmen kann.
Zusätzlich habe ich sie an den langen Seiten mit 4 Winkel gegen verrutschen in den Schwimmbereich gesichert. Könnte bei der Länge von 9 Meter vielleicht doch passieren und wenn es nur einige cm werden würden, sieht aber dann nicht gut aus.
Die Maße der einzelnen Holzelemente sind 20cm breit, 13cm hoch und 4,5 Meter lang.
Die Holzart ist Fichte.

Eine Frage hätte ich zu meinem Holzsteg und meiner Brücke, die ich auch aus Fichte baue.
Soll ich das Holz naturbelassen (schneller kaputt?) oder sollte ich es mit einer Holzschutzlasur versehen.  Beide haben keinen direkten Kontakt zum Wasser.
Für gute Hinweise wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Nun aber einige Bilder von der Holzumrandung.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## jerutki (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag und Sonntag haben wir die 500 Pflanzen gesetzt und die letzten 30 cm Wasser eingelassen. Vorher dachte ich, 500 Pflanzen das kann dauern, es ging aber doch sehr schnell und wenn das Wasser schneller gestiegen wäre, hätte man es in wenigen Stunden geschafft.

Ich möchte nochmal meine Frage zum Holzsteg stellen, da bis jetzt keiner geantwortet hat.

Holz behandeln (Holzschutzlasur) oder Naturbelassen?
Wie habt Ihr das gemacht?

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## Zacky (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hi Carsten.

Ich habe meinen Holzsteg mit normaler Holzschutzlasur gestrichen und werde es regelmäßig wiederholen. Ich habe auch keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem Wasser und von daher sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme. Beim Streichen / Lasieren natürlich aufpassen das nichts in das Wasser tropft, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst.

Ich bin dann ja mal gespannt, wie euer Teich so in einem Jahr aussieht, wenn nicht sogar schon in einem halben Jahr, wenn die Pflanzen so richtig gewachsen sind. 

Respekt für dieses Projekt, mir gefällt das Ganze richtig gut.


----------



## jerutki (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Zacky,

Danke für Deinen Hinweis, ich werde dann auch meinen Holzsteg mit Holzschutzlasur streichen.

Manche Pflanzen sind nach wenigen Tagen schon am wachsen, man kann z.B. beim __ Kalmus, __ Hechtkraut, Wasserschwaden zusehen wie sie wachsen. Dagegen tut sich beim Zungen __ Hahnenfuß noch nichts, aber es sind ja auch erst 5 Tage vergangen.

Es macht aber riesig Spaß zu sehen, wie sie wachsen und ich hoffe das so viele wie möglich auch gut anwachsen und ich nicht viele nachkaufen muß.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## jerutki (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo zusammen,

heute möchte ich einige Bilder zeigen von der fertigen Randgestaltung.
Wie schon beschrieben, habe ich als Substrat Sand genommen und nun den Übergang in den trocknen Bereich mit Kies gestaltet.
Aber, was soll ich lange schreiben, nun die Bilder.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten,

sieht super aus 

jetzt müssen nur noch die Pflanzen richtig loslegen 

mfg René


----------



## jerutki (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Danke Rene`,

ja das hoffe ich auch, da ich die Pflanzen  aus Deutschland bekommen habe und sie 4 Tage unterwegs waren (Wurzelnackt).
Aber bis jetzt sieht es gut aus und bis auf ganz wenige kann man sie schon wachsen sehen.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## anz111 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten!

Wow, schöner Teich, passt total stimmig zum Rest des Gartens .
Bezüglich Holzschutz - dort wo die Möglichkeit besteht, dass das Holz mit Wasser in Berührung kommt bzw. etwas vom Steg ins Wasser kommt, solltest du das Holz unbehandelt lassen. Sonst schwemmt dir der Regen immer wieder was ins Wasser. 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Gunnar (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten!
Gefällt mir sehr, was du da fleißig erschaffen hast...da kannste STOLZ drauf sein!!
...und wenn die Pflanzen erst mal loslegen wird es ein wundervolles Paradies sein!

Holz bereits behandelt???
Mit dem Holz ist das immer so eine Sache. Wir sind auf sibirisch Lärche umgestiegen, damit ich nicht mehr ständig mit Lasur oder Öl zeitaufwendig und mühsam nachbehandeln muß...ein Nachteil ist die Optik, denn das Holz sieht nach einem Jahr aus, als wenn man alles erneuern sollte!!   Ist, wie viele Dinge Geschmackssache!!

Weiterhin viel Freude mit dem Teich und seinen Bewohnern!


----------



## jerutki (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

wollte mich nach einigen Wochen wiedermal melden und einige neue Bilder reinstellen.

@Oliver und @Gunnar  Danke für Eure Hinweise und Tipps, und natürlich die lobenden Worte, hört man doch immer gerne, Danke.

Den Holzsteg habe ich bereits gebaut und mit einer Holzschutzlasur zweimal gestrichen.

Da ich in allein Lage in der schönen Natur von Masuren wohne, war die Tierwelt schnell eingezogen.
__ Gelbrandkäfer, Erdkröten, Wasserfrösche, __ Libellen und natürlich die geliebte Vogelwelt um nur einiges zu nennen.
Mittlerweile werden aus den unzähligen Kaulquappen kleine __ Frösche.
Die Pflanzen haben sich auch ganz gut entwickelt und ich hoffe das sie den ersten Winter gut überstehen. Aber bis dahin ist es ja noch eine Weile.
Der Schwimmteich wird seit Fertigstellung eigentlich täglich, bis auf wenige Tage, genutzt.
Vom Steg muss ich noch mal Fotos machen, da habe ich nur eins gefunden.
Im Juni und Juli waren sehr viele Verwandte und Freunde bei uns und da habe ich den Steg oft Fotografiert, müßte aber die Hälfte unkenntlich machen.
Jetzt im August werde ich noch den Einstieg ins Wasser machen und eine Brücke muss noch fertig gemacht werden.

Werde weiter Berichten und wünsche allen einen schönen Sommer weiterhin.

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## jerutki (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

nach der großen Hitzewelle wollte ich mich wiedermal melden und einige Fotos einstellen.

Da ich immer die neuen Beiträge in den anderen Threads lese konnte ich feststellen, das andere oft mit grünem Wasser (Schwebealgen) oder Fadenalgen zu kämpfen haben.
Oft lese ich auch die Hinweise, das man "nur geprüften Sand und /oder Kies" verwenden soll.
Alles andere hat noch zu viele Nährstoffe drin.
Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, das ich meinen eigenen Sand (von meinem Aushub), der nicht geprüft ist und normalen Kies genommen habe.
Der Sand ist in einem früheren Beitrag schon beschrieben und gezeigt worden.
Ich habe bis jetzt immer klares Wasser und hoffe das es so bleibt.
Die befürchtet Algenblüte nach 4-6 Wochen ist ausgeblieben.
Sicher tragen auch die vielen Pflanzen zu dem guten Wasser bei.
Wie im vorigen Beitrag schon geschrieben fühlen sich auch jede Menge Tiere darin wohl.

Nun aber einige Fotos.

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## jerutki (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

einige Fotos noch.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## feivel (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Für alle die wie ich darauf gewartet haben und sich die Finger wund gesucht haben. Hier wird 50mm Drainagerohr mal endlich als 10m Abschnitte angeboten.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171131202749&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## jerutki (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nun nach einiger Zeit wollte ich kurz berichten wie es zur Zeit an meinem Schwimmteich aussieht.
Bis zum heutigen Tag hatte ich immer klares Wasser und bis auf eine Handvoll Fadenalgen, die sich um eine Pflanze gebildet hatte, keine Probleme.
Die Pflanzen sind gut angewachsen und ich bin mal gespannt wie sie sich nach dem ersten Winter weiterentwickeln oder auch nicht. Aber ich habe gute Hoffnung.
Die Wasserschwaden und der __ Kalmus sind nun schon fast alle verwelkt.
Schneidet man diese Pflanzen dann zurück oder einfach so lassen?

Meine Befürchtung, das von den beiden Mirabellenbäume, sehr viel Laub in den Teich gelangt, hat sich nicht bestätigt. Natürlich bin ich schon einigemale mit dem Kescher um den Teich und habe einige Blätter rausgefischt.

Wie ich im Forum gelesen habe, schneiden die meisten ihre Seerosen zurück, dies werde ich dann diese Woche auch noch tun.

Nun noch einige Fotos.

Viele Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## Zebragras (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo.
Ganz tolle Anlage hast du da gebaut!
Mich hat das mit dem Sand gewundert. Schwimmt der nicht auf bei Wasserbewegung? Wirbelt man da nichts auf?
Wir dachten an 4/8er Kies Ganz kleine eben...
Sind noch am Planen.
Aber toll dass das bei dir so gut funktioniert alles. Ganz schön!!!


----------



## anz111 (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Carsten!

Ich habe mich dieses Wochenende der Teichreinigung und auch Pflanzenentfernung gewidmet. Dabei habe ich alle Pflanzen, die schon leicht angefault waren bzw. sehr weich waren aus dem Teich entfernt. Jene Röhrichtpflanzen, die nur braun werden aber hart bleiben, kannst du mit einem Faden zusammenbinden. Sie dienen dann dem Sauerstoffaustausch bei geschlossener Eisdecke. Alles war grün ist und in tieferen Wasser lebt, sollte man dann erst im Frühjahr zurückschneiden, weil es auch im Winter dem Sauerstoffaustausch dient.

Den Boden habe ich auch gestern mit Impellerpumpe gesaugt und dabei ganz schön viel __ Schnecken und Libellenlarven dabei gehabt. Diese konnte jedoch dank Steinabscheider gerettet werden. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Pumpe ausbauen und den Oberteil des Skimmers herausziehen. Die Pumpe habe ich wieder in Betrieb genommen, da doch sehr viel Laub in den Teich gelangt. 

Insgesammt habe ich sicher einige Kübel voll Biomasse aus dem Teich enfernt. Was total interessant war, dass einige Pflanzen trotz der Kälte ganz schön weiterwachsen bzw. an ganz anderen Stellen neu angewachsen sind. Ich freu mich schon sehr auf die nächste Saison.

Liebe Grüße

Oliver


----------



## jerutki (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Hallo Zebragras,

Danke für Dein Kompliment, hört man immer gerne.

Mit dem Sand kann ich Dich beruhigen. Beim normalen Badebetrieb, mit bis zu 7 Personen und ins Wasser springen (vom Steg) , hatten wir noch nie Sandaufwirbelungen.

Nur bei Umpflanzung, wenn man mit der Hand den Sand zur Seite macht um eine Pflanze neu zu setzen, kommt eine geringe Sandwolke zustande, die aber auch ziemlich schnell wieder weg ist.

Eigentlich wollte ich auch erst Kies nehmen, hatte aber noch sehr viel eigenen Sand übrig und nach einigen Hinweisen von erfahrenen Teichfreunden habe ich diesen dann auch genommen.



Hallo Oliver,

Du hast eine wunderschöne Schwimmmteichanlage gebaut
Ich habe Deinen Baubericht immer verfolgt.

Danke für den Hinweis wie Du Deine Wasserpflanzen nun geschnitten hast.
Wie ich ja schon schrieb ist es bei mir der __ Kalmus und die Wasserschwaden die nun braun geworden sind. Auch bei sind andere Wasserpflanzen noch am wachsen, aber auch die werden nun bald fertig sein.
Meine Pumpe werde ich laufen lassen bis der Frost zu stark wird, dann werde ich sie reinigen, falls notwendig.
Die Skimmeraufsätze kommen über den Winter auch runter.

Bin auch schon gespannt, wie sich der Teich im nächsten Jahr weiterentwickelt.


Viele Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## jolantha (4. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

 ICH BIN EINFACH NUR NEIDISCH  


Das nennt man grün vor Neid ! 
Wunderschön


----------



## jerutki (14. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich selber bauen*

Hallo,

liebe Jolantha, Danke für Dein Kompliment.

Ich habe mir Dein Teichgrundstück auch angesehen und kann Dir auch ein dickes Kompliment für Deinen schönen Teich und Garten geben.
Du wohnst ja auch sehr schön im Grünen.

Bei uns ist von dem Grün seit Anfang Dezember aber nichts mehr zu sehen, wie auf den folgenden Bildern zu sehen ist.

Gestern habe ich mal die Eisstärke gemessen, es waren ca. 8cm.

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende und werde mich bald wieder melden.

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## jerutki (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

nun hat unser Schwimmteich den ersten Winter gut überstanden.

Das Wasser war, nachdem die 25cm dicke Eisdecke geschmolzen war, glasklar und man konnte jeden Schmutzpartikel der sich im Winter abgesetzt hat sehen.
Nachdem sich das Wasser erwärmt hatte, haben die Wasserpflanzen mit Ihrem Wachstum begonnen und man konnte jeden Tag sehen wie sie an Höhe zulegten.
Die Pflanzen wuchsen und ich dachte schon das Wasser bleibt nun immer glasklar, aber nach einiger Zeit (etwa anfang Mai)  trübte es sich doch ein wenig ein und es bildeten sich auch einige Fadenalgen. 
Das dauert ca. 2-3 Wochen und innerhalb von ca. 4 Tagen wurde das Wasser wieder klar, was bis heute so geblieben ist.
Unzählige __ Frösche, Teichmolche, __ Libellen usw. sind natürlich als erstes im bzw. am Teich gewesen.
Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, das man so einen Lebensraum(platz) für eine solch große Anzahl an Insekten, Amphibien, Vögel usw. erschaffen hat.

Zur Zeit baue ich die Einstiegleiter und die fehlende Brücke ist auch schon in Bearbeitung und ich hoffe in zwei Wochen habe ich beides fertig.

Nun noch einige Bilder und einen schönen Sonntag,

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

Sieht richtig toll aus @jerutki! Hast du wirklich seeehr gut hinbekommen


----------



## willi1954 (29. Juni 2014)

ein kleiner masurischer See, super klasse geworden, jerutki . 1992 war ich in der Nähe
von Olsztyn im Urlaub, wunderschöne Landschaft 

Gruss Willi


----------



## jerutki (13. Dez. 2014)

Hallo,

nach nun einem halben Jahr möchte ich wiedermal einen Beitrag in meinem Thread hinzufügen.

Vorher möchte ich mich, wenn auch spät,  für die Komplimente von @Luuh und @willi1954 bedanken.

Wie in meinem letzten Beitrag angekündigt, habe ich die Teichbrücke und die Einstiegsleiter in diesem Jahr fertiggestellt.
Wie schon für den Badesteg, wo sich ja auch die Filterkammern drunter verstecken, habe ich wieder Fichtenholz verwendet.
Leider habe ich es versäumt vom Bau der Einstiegsleiter Fotos zu machen, aber ich denke es weiß jeder wie eine Einstiegsleiter mit vier Stufen aussieht.

In Höhe der Wasseroberfläche (+- 10cm), an den senkrechten Kanthölzern der Einstiegsleiter, habe ich diese mit flüssiger Teichfolie angestrichen und den Rest oberhalb mit Holzschutzlasur, wie auch den Badesteg und die Teichbrücke.

Ansonsten habe ich dieses Jahr am und im Teich nichts gemacht und alles der Natur überlassen.

Wir hatten dieses Jahr hier in Masuren wieder ein sehr trocknes und heißes Jahr und so wurde das Wasser im Hochsommer doch ein wenig trüb (Schwebealgen).
Man konnte aber immer bis zur dritten Stufe der Einstiegsleiter runter schauen.
Trotzdem habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, was ich nun machen soll gegen die Schwebealgen, aber dann habe ich mich an die vielen Hinweise hier im Forum erinnert,
wo ich immer gelesen habe, "Abwarten, der Teich macht das schon".

Und so war es auch, nachdem das heiße Wetter vorüber war, wurde das Wasser wieder klar.

Zur Zeit habe ich eine ca. 8cm dicke Eisdecke die aber schon wieder dünner wird, da wir auch viel zu warmes Wetter haben.
Wir hatten zwar schon einige Tage Schnee, aber nur von kurzer Dauer.  Ja,Ja, die Klimaerwärmung.
Bis vor fünf Jahren hatten wir von Ende November bis Mitte März immer geschlossene Schneedecke, aber so ändern sich die Zeiten/das Wetter.

Nun suche ich noch einige Fotos raus, zum Anhang.

Wünsche allen eine schöne Adventszeit.

Grüße aus Masuren Carsten


----------



## anz111 (15. Dez. 2014)

Wow Carsten!
Sehr schöne Anlage und wirklich tolles Pflanzenwachstum!

LG Oliver


----------



## jerutki (7. Okt. 2016)

Nun nach sehr langer Zeit wiedermal ein Beitrag von mir.

Das Pflanzenwachstum hat stark zugenommen, so daß ich schon einige Schubkarren Pflanzen entsorgt habe.
Vorallen an den Stellen, wo die schwächeren Pflanzen sonst unterdrückt werden.
Ich hatte in diesem Jahr fast ausschließlich klares Wasser, was  den vielen Pflanzen zu verdanken ist (denke ich).
Bis auf wenige Stunden im Frühjahr, wo ich die Oberflächenskimmer eingeschaltet hatte, habe ich dieses Jahr komplett ohne Filter bzw. Umwäzpumpe meinen Teich ruhen lassen und bin bis heute (klares Wasser bis auf den Boden) sehr zufireden.

Wünsche allen eine schöne Zeit
und nochmals vielen Dank für die positiven Meldungen von Euch.

Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Okt. 2016)

jerutki schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal mein Schwimmteichbericht https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-selber-bauen.38135/ an, ......


Hi Carsten, ich hab mir jetzt mal den gesamten Bericht gegeben - ich surfe hier schon über ein Jahr rum, und habe ihn noch nicht entdeckt - Schande über mich.
Eine sehr schöne Sache ist es geworden. Das Gesamtanwesen ist auch der Hammer, Haus, Garten, Teich, Rasen ....
Die Pflanzen hast du direkt in den Sand/Substrat gesetzt, also nicht in Pflanzkörbe? Ja, auf den letzten Bildern sieht man, dass es nicht zu viele sein sollten, sonst wirkt der Schwimmbereich zu klein.
Top!!!! like
LG Michael


----------



## jerutki (12. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Danke für das Kompliment.

Man kann ja nicht alles lesen und da ich einige Zeit nichts geschrieben habe, war mein Bericht ja schon auf Seite 3 .

Da Du ja meinen Bericht gelesen hast, weißt Du das ich auch erst mit Kies geplant hatte, wo ich auch die Drainagerohre reinlegen wollte.
Später habe ich mich dann für den Sand entschieden, da ich viel von dem Material selbst hatte und die ganze Seenlandschaft darauf entstanden ist.
Die Pflanzen habe ich einfach in den Sand gepflanzt, ohne Pflanzkörbe.
Wenn ich heute Pflanzen rausmachen möchte, muß man schon kräftig ziehen, so haben die sich verwurzelt. Hätte ich früher nie gedacht.
Da ich keine Pflanzkörbe eingebracht habe, können sich die Pflanzen ausbreiten wie sie möchten.
Deswegen muß ich schon regelmäßig Pflanzen entsorgen, damit sie sich in bestimmte Bereiche, wo z.B. __ Fieberklee, __ Blutauge, __ Sumpfdotterblume usw. wachsen, nicht hinvermehren. Der __ Blutweiderich ist mittlerweile fast am ganzen Rand an meinem Teich.
Es gibt aber auch Planzen die ich nur noch in geringer Anzahl habe, so z.B. der Zungenhahnenfuss und die __ Bachbunge (hat sich aber auch schon wieder gut erholt).



Rhabanus schrieb:


> sonst wirkt der Schwimmbereich zu klein.


Mir z.B. gefällt es sehr gut wie es eingewachsen ist, so sind die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich.

Grüße aus den Masuren
Carsten


----------



## ironniels (13. März 2017)

jerutki schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Danke für das Kompliment.
> 
> ...


Wunderschöner Teich welche Drain rohre hast du verwendet?


----------



## Teich4You (13. März 2017)

Habe die Doku eben erst entdeckt.
Haus, Grundstück, Teich...alles bombe!


----------



## jerutki (13. März 2017)

ironniels schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Teich welche Drain rohre hast du verwendet?



Hallo Ironniels,

Danke für Dein Kompliment.
Wie Du ja gelesen hast, habe ich anstatt Kies (wo die Drainagerohre rein sollten) später Sand als Substrat genommen.
Deswegen habe ich die orangen Rohre (genauer Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein) an den fünf weitentfernsten Stellen zu den Skimmern verlegt, die dann kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche enden. So habe ich eine schöne ruhige Durchströmung der Pflanzenzonen zu den Skimmern.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## jerutki (13. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe die Doku eben erst entdeckt.
> Haus, Grundstück, Teich...alles bombe!



Hallo Florian,

Danke für Dein Kompliment.
Es war zwar viel Arbeit, aber ich denke es hat sich gelohnt.
Es macht immer wieder Spaß zu sehen wie sich alles entwickelt hat.
Ich freue mich schon, wenn bei uns die Natur erwacht.
Zur Zeit habe ich noch eine ca. 10cm dicke Eisschicht auf dem Wasser. Aber am Rand ist schon Wasser und ich denke in einer Woche ist das Eis weg.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ironniels (13. März 2017)

jerutki schrieb:


> Hallo Ironniels,
> 
> Danke für Dein Kompliment.
> Wie Du ja gelesen hast, habe ich anstatt Kies (wo die Drainagerohre rein sollten) später Sand als Substrat genommen.
> ...


Müssten die von Hornbach sein gibt da nur grade Stücken also hast keine weitere vorfiltrierung?


----------



## jerutki (13. März 2017)

ironniels schrieb:


> Müssten die von Hornbach sein gibt da nur grade Stücken also hast keine weitere vorfiltrierung?


Hallo Ironniels,

es sind KG-Rohre (Kanalgrundrohre) wie es sie in jedem Baumarkt oder Baugeschäft gibt, natürlich auch mit Bögen.
Auf Seite 4 meines Berichts siehst Du wie die Rohre vor dem Filter mit Zugschieber versehen sind.
Von dort gehen die Rohre in die 1. Kammer (Einlauf unten) mit Filterbürsten und dann in die 2. Kammer (Einlauf oben) mit Filtermatten.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## ironniels (14. März 2017)

Meinte jetzt eher die drainrohre...hast du Bilder der beiden anderen Kammern?bin selbst grad am Filter Keller bauen und fur Input offen


----------



## Ida17 (14. März 2017)

Hallo Carsten,

ein wunderschönes Fleckchen hast Du Dir da geschaffen, ich bin schwer beeindruckt! 
Danke für die schönen Bilder, sie regen ungemein die Kreativität an! 
Ich wünsche Dir einen tollen Saisonstart und weiterhin viel Freude mit Deiner Oase!


----------



## jerutki (14. März 2017)

ironniels schrieb:


> Meinte jetzt eher die drainrohre...hast du Bilder der beiden anderen Kammern?bin selbst grad am Filter Keller bauen und fur Input offen


Hallo Ironniels,

wie vorher schon beschrieben habe ich keine Drainagerohre verlegt, sondern nur die KG-Rohre bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche.
Bilder von der Filterkammer habe ich leider nicht.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## jerutki (14. März 2017)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> ein wunderschönes Fleckchen hast Du Dir da geschaffen, ich bin schwer beeindruckt!
> Danke für die schönen Bilder, sie regen ungemein die Kreativität an!
> Ich wünsche Dir einen tollen Saisonstart und weiterhin viel Freude mit Deiner Oase!


Hallo Ida,

Danke für Dein Kompliment und die netten Worte.
Wenn ich Deine Kreativität anregen konnte, hat sich doch die ganze Arbeit umsomehr gelohnt.
Auch ich wünsche Dir einen guten Start mit Deinem Teichneubau und vielleicht können wir ja auch dran teilhaben, indem Du uns immer berichtest (natürlich mit Fotos auch).

Grüße aus den Masuren


----------

